# Really slow drain



## homefish (May 13, 2009)

My tub drain is really really slow.  Is there a homebrew fix to this?  I haev tired liquid Plummer in the past with some success, but that is not even working now.  I used a plunger last time, and it worked ok for a few weeks, but it is slow again.

Is there anything short of diassembly ledt that I can try?  My crawl space is a PITA to get into to work.


----------



## majakdragon (May 13, 2009)

Tub drains typically consist of hair and soap residue. You can snake it out. Caustic chemicals eat a hole in the clog, and then run down the pipe leaving a partial clog to start all over again. Want to use chemicals? Try an enzyme drain cleaner such as Draincare by Zep. Enzyme cleaners cling to and eat organic clogs. Yup, it takes a bit longer (overnight) but they do work. Follow label directions.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (May 13, 2009)

I'd just hire a plumber to run a snake in through the tub overflow.


----------



## MACPLUMB (May 14, 2009)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I'd just hire a plumber to run a snake in through the tub overflow.


   :agree:

YES THAT IS THE BEST ANSWER TO SOLVE SLOW OR CLOGGED DRAINS,

THE ENZYME IS BEST FOR PREVENTIVE MAINTENANCE,

CAUSTIC CHEMICALS SHOULD NEVER EVER BE USED ! !
THEY EAT HOLES IN YOUR PIPES, HANDS, SKIN, AND RUIN YOUR DRAIN FINISHES, THEY ALSO CAUSE MUCH DAMAGE TO A PLUMBERS SNAKES OR BODY AND I ALWAYS CHARGED EXTRA MONEY WHENEVER USED ! !


----------



## majakdragon (May 14, 2009)

Well, the OP does have a maintenance problem (slow drain, not totally clogged) and this is a DIY site.


----------



## Redwood (May 18, 2009)

majakdragon said:


> Well, the OP does have a maintenance problem (slow drain, not totally clogged) and this is a DIY site.



Uh Huh...

That is true!


However, about all the home owner usually has success at is making sure the the area under the pop-up or, grid is free of hair and taking off the overflow plate and lever to make sure the linkage for the drain is not fouled with hair...

After that the chances of DIYer success drops down very quickly. I would agree with the others in the statement of calling a pro once the items I listed above are checked. A Zip-It sold in many supermarkets and home centers would be a great item to try.


----------

